# 1970 Lemans new turn signal issue/ emergency flashers do work



## cardinal_67 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a 1970 Lemans sport and I replaced the turn signal switch and cancel cam but when I went to try it out the emergency flashers work but not the turn signal. When I turn the flashers on all light's light up but only the left dash signal in the dash. When I turn the turn signal nothing turns on. Anyone experience this?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It runs two different flasher units, one for the blinkers, one for the 4 ways. I would check/replace the flasher unit for the turn signals, the right hand turn signal bulb might be burned out in the dash. Does it light up with the 4 ways??


----------



## cardinal_67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Where is the second flasher located? I know one is at the fuse box under the dash. I suspect the bulb like you do that's in the dash as the right one never works but the left does when I hit the emergency flasher.


----------

